# Golf Trip to Costa Blanca



## coolhand (Jun 14, 2011)

Over 3 days this weekend 3 mates (25hcp, 13hcp, 11hcp) and I (28hcp) did a golf trip to the Costa Blanca and thought I pass on our very brief impressions of the courses we played.

*LA PERALEJA â€“ Seve Designed - Par 72 - â‚¬145 including buggies* 
â€¢	Very impressive club house with large pro shop and bar/restaurant.
â€¢	Nicely laid out course with some good holes, reasonable challenge for all handicaps, a strokesaver would be useful as some of the hazards are hidden from the tee .
â€¢	Course is in need of some TLC, patchy fairways, lots of pitch marks and bobbly greens.
â€¢	We thought it was reasonable value for money.

*ALHAMA SIGNATURE â€“ Jack Nicklas Designed â€“ Par 72 - â‚¬180 including buggies* 
â€¢	No clubhouse, pro shop is in resort shopping centre, no food before 10:30am.
â€¢	Great course, some beautiful holes, great views, well laid out and in great condtion. 
â€¢	A real challenge for high handicappers, the rough is punishing and some tight fairways.
â€¢	Mid to low handicappers need to be on their game to score but you can clearly see the challenge in front of you.
â€¢	Great value if you want to test your golf, but eat before you get there if you have a morning tee time.

*LAS COLINAS - Cabell B. Robinson Designed â€“ Par 71 - â‚¬240 including buggies* 
â€¢	Top notch clubhouse, good pro shop and 5 star changing rooms.
â€¢	Very good course, brilliantly manicured and reasonably well laid out, although a little tight in the middle of the back nine.
â€¢	Fairly open, so forgiving of poor shots but good ones rewarded with scoring opportunities.
â€¢	Perfectly pitched for all handicappers off the yellows, would be a real challenge off the backs.
â€¢	Despite the price its good value to enjoy a game on what has the makings of a top track. 

Overall a great trip.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 14, 2011)

did you get a package with reduced fee's? Would love to have a long weekend abroad playing golf


----------



## coolhand (Jun 14, 2011)

No we used a friendâ€™s apartment, booked the flights via EasyJet, hire car via AutoEurope and sorted the courses out via www.thegolffactory.es.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds good CH, I'm off out to Costa Blanca tomorrow. Not playing golf unfortunately. Although will be when I return in September. My parents have an apartment by a course designed by Seve Ballesteros called Oliva Nova Golf just outside of Denia if you know it. Would defintiely recommend the course. 15 of the 18 holes have water coming in to play.


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds good CH, I'm off out to Costa Blanca tomorrow. Not playing golf unfortunately. Although will be when I return in September. My parents have an apartment by a course designed by Seve Ballesteros called Oliva Nova Golf just outside of Denia if you know it. Would defintiely recommend the course. 15 of the 18 holes have water coming in to play.
		
Click to expand...

My parents used to have a villa at La Sella. Denia is a lovely area, and there were some great restaurants in the hills.


----------



## Parmo (Jun 21, 2011)

Cant beat Las Ramblas course, love it.


----------



## coolhand (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree but as it's just down the road from my friends apartment we thought we'd go further afield this time.


----------

